# Winchester SX3 Ultimate Shadow - Any Comments?



## VanGogh Bear (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Folks,

I'll be buying a new SX3 this week. The dealer has the waterfowl model and the Ultimate Shadow. My main interest is an all purpose hunting gun, but I shoot about 400 rounds at trap and skeet each month.

I like the look of that Ultimate Shadow. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

It's really not that much different than the black synthetic SX3, a lighter shade. I had the blk syn and then made a lateral move to the Mossy Oak DuckBlind. As far as shooting trap with a camo gun, it's a personal preference, the gun is still going to shoot the same. My SX3 is the camo model and it's my all purpose hunting gun. Clay pidgeon's in the off season, duck blinds to upland game. I'm set for a very, long, time.


----------



## VanGogh Bear (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks.

I absolutely love the gun. Look out geese...

VGB


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Has anyone adjusted the stock with the shim's?


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

fowlmouth said:


> Has anyone adjusted the stock with the shim's?


I replaced the shim for drop, left it straight as it can be adjusted for cast as well. The result was worth it because I was seeing to much rib when I was pulling the gun up. Easy to do as well.


----------

